# Whole Vole



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

OMG - just been on a wonderful walk with a well behaved puppy until.......she got the scent of a squashed decomposing vole complete with flies!
I blame her diet of NI - she thought yum dinner and had a good chew with its head hanging out of her mouth!
With some lovely ham, I tried to tempt her to leave the vole - it worked in a negative way - she swallowed the vole whole!

I thought she would be sick - but no she took the ham and looked so proud of herself!
I feel very sick!:wof:
Is this normal behaviour for a puppy?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Omg i feel sick you poor thing,think i would of freaked out!

Prob is normal as my puppy just goes in the garden and eats anything and everything,it will prob make him sick or give him a runny bum though yuck!

My neighbours dog ate a rat the other day so they do eat dead things.He was very sick after though.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Oooh I feel sick !!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta just picks them up and roles in them, but she did run off with a dears leg(didnt eat it) a couple of months ago, Inca did run about the garden with a bird one of the cats braught home, i actualy felt bad taking it off her as she looked so proud of herself. and Echo picked up and injured deagull at the beach that one of our frineds walked out into the sea with to keep it way from the dogs. but Echo thaught no we shouldnt leave it and swam out to fetched the poor thing back. 

but thewy have never eaten anything dead.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yuk yuk toilet time could be interesting....

Yes this seem to be a common thing... my dogs pick up and show lots of interest in any dead animals ... I had to pull a dead bird out of Honey's mouth recently .. yuk


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Look on the bright side - at least she stuck to her BARF diet


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh they do tend to like dead things....however never eaten them...but sure have had to get Lady away from a dead bird and a dead mouse.....
and I had no idea what a vole was....I don't think we have them here,,,,thank goodness for wikipedia


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah the lovely Treacle lol... presumably she would eat it in the wild, Wilf loves to roll in dead stuff and Mable brought me that dead bunny but then dropped it to my surprise x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

YUK!!!!

Our cats leave dead rodents around the garden and Eddie likes to have a chew and play with them, but he has never eaten them........ I hope?!!!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

It's fine. 
It's a dog they do this stuff. 
Puppies do it more gusto lol

Just wish I could spot fox poo before they do! Lol


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Why, do you want to roll in it first? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

True lol
Like I can get there first!!
Actually for my two the growl shout works wonders. Shame about the other dogs that come to stay! Lol
Right now, it's my two plus another three. No rest for the wicked lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like a happy fox poo rolling pack to me Adam ... no rest but lots of fun


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Unfortunately for some dogs it just comes natural 

I'm working really, really hard on the leave it command and making good progress. And also working on the give command for when its too late !!. However, one Millie has the smell of a dead rabbit in her sights, all training goes out the window - All training 

So I have to resort to putting her back on the lead until we are far enough away. Although she has been known on more than one ocassion to turn tail and run straight back 

The thought of Treacle eating the vole down whole does sound amusing, but I know it is quite gross really. I asked the vet her thoughts on dogs eating carrion and she said it was fine, but to worm monthly rather than every 3 months.


----------

